# HELP NEED A SYSTEM!!



## sentrafan89123 (Nov 15, 2004)

hey guys..new to this forum but recently got 500 to spend on a system...i am a complete :dumbass: though when it comes to systems so i was wondering if anyone would like to put a system together for me or recommend some sort way to help me get a nice a** system thanks alot for anything! :cheers:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

read the stickies above.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

what's your definition of a "system"?

subs and an amp?
headunit and coaxs all around?
decent set of components and an amp?

you can't do everything for $500, my guess is you just mean a sub/amp setup


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

My setup: alpine hu (165 from ebay), front speakers are infinity 6002si from crutch field scratch and dent for $50, jbl gto’s from s&d for $50, my duel amp is a 450 watt max 350 rms from best buy for $99, my sub is an alpine e series for $75………………yea you can do it :thumbup:
if i could do it all over again, i would have saved more and goten components and a better amp but for the money spent it sounds better than any of my other friends cars :thumbup: i went for SQ so i keep my sub turned down to keep it punchy and i have my speakers set to play mostly from the front and it sounds much better that way. you could save by just replacing the front and not hooking up the rears


----------



## sentrafan89123 (Nov 15, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> My setup: alpine hu (165 from ebay), front speakers are infinity 6002si from crutch field scratch and dent for $50, jbl gto’s from s&d for $50, my duel amp is a 450 watt max 350 rms from best buy for $99, my sub is an alpine e series for $75………………yea you can do it :thumbup:
> if i could do it all over again, i would have saved more and goten components and a better amp but for the money spent it sounds better than any of my other friends cars :thumbup: i went for SQ so i keep my sub turned down to keep it punchy and i have my speakers set to play mostly from the front and it sounds much better that way. you could save by just replacing the front and not hooking up the rears



I mean subs and amp...i am sponsored my HOB so i get 50% off anything i want and right now i am looking at some audiobahn's 15's with 1000 watt output...any suggestions if that is a good way to go? :cheers:


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

what all can you get for 50% off


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> what all can you get for 50% off


shameless mooching :thumbup:

so you have 500 to spend on just an amp and subs.............AND! you have a 50% off deal..........it seems you can have mostly anything you want


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

haha, nah

I'm just wondering what options he has with that discount, since Audiobahn isn't exactly the best choice


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

it makes sense that he's asking what he gets 50% off. He can list the brands and go from there. That way he doesn't reccomend something that isn't on his list.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

You could start to build your system little by little, I started with the Alpine headunit not cheap it was around 200 bucks then component speakers around 99 bucks, then two 12 subs worth 199 bucks, maybe 4 of them if there's enough space in your trunk and amp 149 bucks I think I'm gonna get another one just like the first one and bridge both amps.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> it makes sense that he's asking what he gets 50% off. He can list the brands and go from there. That way he doesn't reccomend something that isn't on his list.


i know im just joking chill out lol :cheers:


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Stock HU ....................................$0.00
Navone Engineering LOC interface.....$35.00
Hifonics nx880 4 channel amp..........$219.0
CDT CL61 6.5" component set..........$149.00
Resonant Engineering RE10 sub.........$60.00
Wiring ..........................................$37.00
-------------------------------------------------
Grand total...................................$500.00

Interface LOC....http://www.davidnavone.com/

Hifonics NX880 ...http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=13125

CDT 6.5" Comps...http://www.thezeb.com/p-CDT-Audio-CL-61A-6-1-2-inch-Component-System-101083.htm

Resonant Engineering RE10 sub...http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=5734024699&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

Wiring....http://www.darvex.com/

GOOD LUCK...and I have to say to stay away from AudioBahn...its all bling and no bang. It looks nice cause its chrome plated...but remember 
"A chrome plated turd is a still just a turd!"


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

stock HU.............crap

very little bass/treble control. and even with a remote EQ that takes away from the ease of having the controls right at your fingertips


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Yeah, but no matter how you slice it even a mid grade system is hard to build on $500. I would get a plan together for what you want, and then buy the pieces as you could afford them. What azgrower set up is very good, with room to grow on.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

captain_shrapnel said:


> Yeah, but no matter how you slice it even a mid grade system is hard to build on $500. I would get a plan together for what you want, and then buy the pieces as you could afford them. What azgrower set up is very good, with room to grow on.


no he has $500 plus a %50 discount for JUST an amp and sub


----------



## sentrafan89123 (Nov 15, 2004)

well thanks for all the info guys i can get alot of brands..I am at school right now so i cant really tell but when i get home i will list the brands..the ones i know off the top of my head are pioneer,alpine,audiobahn, and i will list others in about 2 hours....thanks for all the info..


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

sentrafan89123 said:


> well thanks for all the info guys i can get alot of brands...alpine...


Then get the Alpine CDA 9825 or 9827, this gives you an option to have a subwoofer pre-out as well.


----------



## sentrafan89123 (Nov 15, 2004)

Azgrower said:


> Then get the Alpine CDA 9825 or 9827, this gives you an option to have a subwoofer pre-out as well.


hey guys sorry for being so late i can get these companies

-fusion
-pyle
-audiobahn
-pioneer
-power acoustik
-kole
-visionik
-maxsonixxs
-cerwin-vega
-lightning audio
-autotek
-jensen
-audiovox
-lanzar
-spl
-soundstorm
-ultra linear
-swiss audio
-american aero
-legacy
-cyclone audio
-reactor
-volfenhag
thats all of them guys so any info on the best one would be appreciated.. :cheers:


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

If you want the best value you can go to PepBoys they have two 12" OBCON mounted in a 3/4" MDF box heavy as hell... all for 99 bucks. I bought one for a friend and I tried it in my car for him I can't tell the difference from my Type-R's to his OBCONs except his start to distort a bit with volume 17 bass -2 mx off.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

sentrafan89123 said:


> hey guys..new to this forum but recently got 500 to spend on a system...i am a complete :dumbass: though when it comes to systems so i was wondering if anyone would like to put a system together for me or recommend some sort way to help me get a nice a** system thanks alot for anything! :cheers:


I think you'll have to spend more than just $500 for a good sounding system.

so this is my current setup:

*Head Unit: *  Pioneer Premier DEH-P760MP

*Front Speakers:* ARC Audio KAR 265 Components

*Rear Speakers:* ARC Audio KAR 6022 Coaxial Speakers

*Subwoofers:*  2 - 12" Phoenix Gold Type R's (500 Watts each)

*Amps: *  
Phoenix Gold Type R 500.1 (500Watts) Mono Class D (for subs)
ARC Audio KAR Series 400.4 (400 Watts) 4 Channel (for speakers)

*Wires: *  Memphis 4 Gauge Power/Ground wire Kit, Distribution block.

*Audio Control: * Memphis Line Driver


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

sentrafan89123 said:


> hey guys sorry for being so late i can get these companies
> 
> -fusion
> -pyle
> ...


i think the worst one off the list is Legacy hehe


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

sentrafan89123 said:


> hey guys sorry for being so late i can get these companies
> 
> 
> -pioneer
> ...


Not much of a list left, thats pretty much "the best of the worst".

You will not need any rear fill if you get a good front component set and a decent amp to push them.


----------



## sentrafan89123 (Nov 15, 2004)

thanks...stealth u get alot of bang with that system?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

isn't swiss audio supposed to be quite good?..........pyle=pile


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Swiss Audio is a good company, but it seems funny that this source sells Swiss Audio along with all the other stuff listed. Usually a high end store only carries high end equipment.


----------



## sentrafan89123 (Nov 15, 2004)

o thanks...ill look into them and see what i can get...


----------



## sentrafan89123 (Nov 15, 2004)

k I was looking at my swiss options and i think i have something put together...i just want to see if yall think if will give me enough bang(lol)...

-swiss 2 channel 2000 watt max 2 and 4 ohm capable
-swiss 2 12' subs 700 max
-swiss 3 way 100 watt max speakers
-swiss 100 watt tweeters
i am a noob with sound equipment so tell me anything else i will need plzzzzzz...thank you!


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Here's a friendly tip, take any max power ratings on equipment and disregard them. Begin by using RMS ratings. That will put you in the right ballpark.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

Yeah what he said but there's RMS continuous power at 12.0 V and RMS continuous power at 14.4 V


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

yeah, also check distortion levels at rated power. THD should be less than .01%. We could go on and on......


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

sentrafan89123 said:


> thanks...stealth u get alot of bang with that system?


a lot, its got so much bass that i can't run the amp higher than about 1/4 of the gain and the HU's bass is set to -6. Besides the bass.. the components are awesome, im still breaking them in but as soon as i think they are broken in then ill increase the gain on the amp for components


----------



## sentrafan89123 (Nov 15, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> a lot, its got so much bass that i can't run the amp higher than about 1/4 of the gain and the HU's bass is set to -6. Besides the bass.. the components are awesome, im still breaking them in but as soon as i think they are broken in then ill increase the gain on the amp for components



how much did u pay for that system?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

sentrafan89123 said:


> how much did u pay for that system?


hmm... dont remember exactly but around $2k all together


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

To prove that i have no life, i just added it up....cost was ~1200 dollars depending on where you go. I went to CBRstereo.com and woofersetc.com


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.....ive got 2 rockford/fosgate 12" subs in my room not doing anything, and ill prolly sell em for $100+shipping.  they were used no more that 8 months, dual voice-coils, blah blah blah, ill put pics if ya want em.


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> a lot, its got so much bass that i can't run the amp higher than about 1/4 of the gain and the HU's bass is set to -6. Besides the bass.. the components are awesome, im still breaking them in but as soon as i think they are broken in then ill increase the gain on the amp for components


From this comment, I take it you are using your gain as a "volume knob"? Thats not what its used for, its used to control the voltage so that you can match the output signal of the HU to the input signal of the amp.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Punkrocka436 said:


> To prove that i have no life, i just added it up....cost was ~1200 dollars depending on where you go. I went to CBRstereo.com and woofersetc.com


only go to authorized dealers. Arc audio was pretty hard to find since there are only 2 authorized dealers in the whole NJ. And i had to pay for shipping from Germany. Dont look at online stores, the prices are cheaper but usually they are not authorized dealers, ive had problems with those un-authorized dealers and I am willing to pay little bit more and get the best service and product. I dont go the cheap way.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Azgrower said:


> From this comment, I take it you are using your gain as a "volume knob"? Thats not what its used for, its used to control the voltage so that you can match the output signal of the HU to the input signal of the amp.


well the knob directly controls the power of the amp. Unlike Eclipse amps which have to be set on the amp and then you could use the knob, the power of my amp is set to 0 at all times. THe knob is the Remote Bass Boost knob.


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Arc Audio is a US based company, outta California. You can go to www.rainarc.com and check for distributors. I disagree with your statement about online retailers, some are fully authorized dealers and offer full warranties. You can often save tons of $$ by using them as well. www.thezeb.com and www.sounddomain.com are the two that come to mind. They are great stores to visit and deal with. I bought my CDT cl-61s from the zeb and I got both of my ID10s from SD at a pricematch discount. Cant say anything wrong with them at all.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Azgrower said:


> Arc Audio is a US based company, outta California. You can go to www.rainarc.com and check for distributors. I disagree with your statement about online retailers, some are fully authorized dealers and offer full warranties. You can often save tons of $$ by using them as well. www.thezeb.com and www.sounddomain.com are the two that come to mind. They are great stores to visit and deal with. I bought my CDT cl-61s from the zeb and I got both of my ID10s from SD at a pricematch discount. Cant say anything wrong with them at all.


rainarc.com dont work
anyway what i said is that not all online stores are not authorized resalers.
Anyway why would i buy it from the internet if the Arc Audio dealer (among other brands) lives about 15 minutes away from my house and i have delt with him on many ocassions and I can get the product either the same day or the next day? Go on Arcaudio.com and locate Arc audio dealers ..there are 2 in NJ, i live in Old Bridge and the guy lives in Edison - Unexpected Creations


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> ...the Arc Audio dealer (among other brands) lives about 15 minutes away from my house...


Cant beat that. What prices can he get on an Arc Audio 2100cxl? I used to run those and I sure do miss them alot. Thinking about putting one in my Jeep CJ5 just for chits and giggles.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Azgrower said:


> Cant beat that. What prices can he get on an Arc Audio 2100cxl? I used to run those and I sure do miss them alot. Thinking about putting one in my Jeep CJ5 just for chits and giggles.


 ill check with him and i'll let you know if/when i find out


----------

